# Linux - Strato V-Server - Domänen manuell einstellen



## NetBull (4. Dezember 2013)

Guten Morgen, 

mein Arbeitgeber hat mir einen längeren Urlaub angeordnet und mir empfohlen: danach eine andere Firma wegen regelmässiger Lohn-Zahlungen zu behelligen. Die so gewonnene Zeit möchte ich mit Lernen verbringen. Unter anderen LINUX...

Ich habe einen V-Server bei Strato und vor Plesk in die Verbannung zu jagen um künftig alles von Hand ein zu stellen. Natürlich teste ich die dinge erst einmal auf einer virtuellen Maschine bevor ich meine Änderungen auf die Menschheit los lasse. 

Aktuelles Problem: Plesk macht mir merkwürdige Strukturen. Meine alle Domänen liegen unter meiner Hauptdomäne anstatt jede einzeln unter /var/www/vhosts, wo zwar für jede Domäne ein Verzeichnis angelegt wurde, aber keines davon vom Webserver angesprochen wird. 

a) wo finde ich die Einstellungen welche Domäne in welchem Verzeichnis liegt? (bei Windows / XAMPP ist das in der hosts, der http.conf und eventuell noch ausgelagerten Dateien zu finden. Aber unter Linux suche ich mich tot. 

b) Meine Domänen werden von UnitedDomains verwaltet. Dort setze ich DNS-Einträge (A / MX / TXT / CNAME) manuell, welche ich dann auf Strato Seite bisher in Plesk eingestellt habe. In Zukunft soll auch das manuell erstellt werden. 

c) wie suche ich systemweit nach einer Datei? Zim Beispiel nach einer Datei die http://www.meine-domain.de enthält?

su s00n
deAndro


----------



## ikosaeder (4. Dezember 2013)

Systemweit nach Dateien suchen, die http://www.meine-domain.de enthält:

```
find / -type f --exec grep -in "www.meine-domain.de" {} \;
```
Wenn du genauer weißt, was für eine Datei es ist (Dateityp, Änderungsdatum) kannst du die Suche weiter einschränken und damit beschleunigen.
siehe hierzu vor allem 
man find
man grep
Ausführen bitte als root, sonst bekommst du haufenweise Fehlermeldungen, weil du Sachen nicht lesen darfst.


----------



## NetBull (5. Dezember 2013)

```
sudo find / -type f --exec grep -in "www.meine-domain.de" {} \;
```
das gibt dann einen Fehler: find: unbekannte Option `--exec'


----------



## deepthroat (5. Dezember 2013)

Hi.

Schau einfach in die Manpage. "man find"

Ansonsten kann man es auch vereinfachen, da grep auch selbst rekursiv suchen kann - das geht dann sogar noch schneller (da nicht für jede gefundene Datei ein neuer Prozess gestartet wird):

```
grep -rin "www.meine-domain.de" /
```


----------



## ikosaeder (6. Dezember 2013)

Das kommt, wenn man nicht testet was man schreibt.  Bei exec muss nur ein minus stehen. Ich bevorzuge die Variante mit find, weil man das besser fine tunen kann.


----------



## NetBull (6. Dezember 2013)

Ok mit einem einfachen - vor dem Exec komm ich weiter...

aber:
	
	
	



```
root@h1315513:~# sudo find / -type f -exec grep -in "www.meine-domain.de" {} \;
grep: /proc/sysrq-trigger: Eingabe-/Ausgabefehler
grep: /proc/sys/vm/compact_memory: Keine Berechtigung
grep: /proc/sys/fs/binfmt_misc/register: Das Argument ist ungültig
grep: /proc/sys/ubc/pagecache_isolation_on: Keine Berechtigung
grep: /proc/sys/ubc/pagecache_isolation_off: Keine Berechtigung
grep: /proc/sys/net/ipv4/route/flush: Keine Berechtigung
grep: /proc/sys/net/ipv4/route/flush: Keine Berechtigung
grep: /proc/sys/net/ipv6/route/flush: Keine Berechtigung
```

irgendwie scheint es LINUX nicht zu gefallen.


----------



## deepthroat (6. Dezember 2013)

Das /proc und das /dev Verzeichnis solltest du bei deiner Suche überspringen.

Die Fehler kannst du auch einfach ignorieren:

```
grep -rin "..." / 2> /dev/null
```


----------



## NetBull (6. Dezember 2013)

In beiden Fällen führt meine Suche zu keinem Ergebnis, ergo: http://www.meine-domain.de ist scheinbar nicht als string verwendet, oder nur teile der domänen, ... keine Ahnung. ich suche nun schon seit Wochen wo der Indianer auf meinem Strato-Server die Domänen-Einstellung versteckt hält. Scheinbar wird das bei Linux gaaaanz anders konfiguriert als unter Windows (XAMPP).


----------



## NetBull (6. Dezember 2013)

und nur zur Info: die "/etc/apache2/httpd.conf" ist leer. Da hätte ich Hinweise auf meine Konfiguration vermutet.


----------

